# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Американский акцент

## doninphxaz

Интересно, чем уникален американский акцент?  Когда слышишь, как старается говорить по-русски неопытный американец, что больше всего в его речи режет ухо?  Мне как американцу просто интересно.

----------


## Оля

"извйенитьйе", "Олья", "всйегда", "здйес"... вообще произнесение гласных после мягких согласных (лично мне это больше всего режет ухо, хотя так говорят, наверное, не только американцы); 
трудности с мягкими согласными (л, ль, с, сь... и т.д.); 
американец всегда старается поставить ударение ближе к началу слова, особенно в незнакомых ему словах; 
типично английское t; 
к с придыханием; 
к вместо х (например "кароши"); 
ну и проблемы с русским "р", конечно.  
А вообще-то трудно описать акцент письменно   ::

----------


## vox05

Есть статья на википедии - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglophone ... _languages   

> "извйенитьйе", "Олья", "всйегда", "здйес"... вообще произнесение гласных после мягких согласных (лично мне это больше всего режет ухо, хотя так говорят, наверное, не только американцы);

 вот тут - http://lovimoment.livejournal.com/16003 ... 2#t1088802 
Человек утверждает, что это ( "сережа" и "серьежа" ) может быть неразличимо на слух, как например 'p' в spin и pin.   

> типично английское t;

 В смысле - альвеолярное вместо зубного?

----------


## Оля

> Человек утверждает, что это ( "сережа" и "серьежа" ) может быть неразличимо на слух

 Ты предлагаешь мне там все комментарии прочитать (к тому же там половина на английском)? 
Я не знаю, может, кто-то из русскоговорящих и не может различить на слух "серёжа" и "серьёжа", но это, скорее, его проблемы, пусть сходит к врачу, вдруг у него что-то с ушами.

----------


## Rtyom

Я помню, как доказывал TATY, что в словах Фёдор и фьорд разные звуки. Он не верил.  ::

----------


## Оля

Пусть мне ещё кто-нибудь попробует сказать, что "Оля" и "Олья" - это одно и то же и на слух неразличимо...   ::

----------


## Rtyom

А ещё Лёв и Льёв, Артём и Артьём.  ::

----------


## vox05

> Ты предлагаешь мне там все комментарии прочитать (к тому же там половина на английском)?

 Только один - который #t1088802 ( ну собственно на него ссылка и была), максимум еще два верхних.    

> Я не знаю, может, кто-то из русскоговорящих и не может различить на слух "серёжа" и "серьёжа", но это, скорее, его проблемы, пусть сходит к врачу, вдруг у него что-то с ушами.

 А они не совсем русскоговорящие - они только учатся.
Так что там с pin/spin - p одинаковый или нет ( в смысле различимости при прослушивании )?

----------


## Оля

> Так что там с pin/spin - p одинаковый или нет ( в смысле различимости при прослушивании )?

 Там - это где?

----------


## vox05

> Так что там с pin/spin - p одинаковый или нет ( в смысле различимости при прослушивании )?
> 			
> 		  Там - это где?

 В нашей реальности - в восприятии русскоговорящими/англоговорящими людьми этих слов на слух.

----------


## Оля

> В нашей реальности - в восприятии русскоговорящими/англоговорящими людьми этих слов на слух.

 У меня нет возможности прямо сейчас услышать эти два слова в исполнении какого-нибудь американца   ::  
А в письменном виде эти "p" для меня неразличимы!   ::

----------


## vox05

> У меня нет возможности прямо сейчас услышать эти два слова в исполнении какого-нибудь американца   
> А в письменном виде эти "p" для меня неразличимы!

 Да не надо американца, можно себя же послушать, или на каком-нибудь m-w.com. Для меня - неразличимы. Так же как для англоговорящих 'l' в какой-нибудь паре вроде bell / leaf одинаковы.
Они различимы, но если произнести не ту, что нужно - все поймут.
А в другом языке - может совершенно другое слово получится, если
произнести звук, который на своем родном языке вполне на этом месте подходит ( например в слове "соль" в конце то же л, что и в 'bell' поставить ). 
В хинди например /p/ с аспирацией и без таковой - разные фонемы.

----------


## Оля

> Да не надо американца, можно себя же послушать

 Насмешил   ::   ::  (не обижайся)

----------


## Michael_SF

Я американец, и моя русская учительница (из Москвы) сказала мне, что я часто произношу букву "И" как "Ы" (дети - деты и тд), и конечно очень плохо произношу мягкий знак. Я недавно узнал, что есть разница между произношением слова "говорить" и произношением слова "говорит" (то есть, конец). Я часто говорю "если" как "езли". Почему не знаю. 
Если я очень сильно думаю, когда я говорю, то могу произносить почти правильно, но если я просто говорю по-русски, не думая о произношении, то видимо произношу плохо. Ну, что. Всегда интереснее, когда не думаю, перед тем, как я говорю. 
Однажды, во время ужина с русскими людьми, я сказал, что я начал изучать русский язык пЯтнадцать месяцев назад (то есть с неправильным ударением) и они послушали "пять назад". 
Ну я долго изучал русский язык один (без учителя), и учил много слов, перед тем, как я познакомился с каким-то русским человеком. Поэтому я часто произношу русские слова плохо и с неправильным ударение. 
Ну я не русский, но может это тебе интересно.

----------


## doninphxaz

> Ну я долго изучал русский язык один (без учителя)

 Во, Michael, для самоучки ты славно пишешь по-русски.  Есть чем хвастаться.

----------


## doninphxaz

> *vox05 wrote:*  Так что там с pin/spin - p одинаковый или нет ( в смысле различимости при прослушивании )?

 Я родной носитель английского.  Когда слышу эти слова, не наблюдаю никакой разницы, НО если перед губами держу руку, при произношении "pin" могу почувствовать на пальцах сильную кратковременную струю воздуха, которой почти нет при произношении "spin". 
Значит, действительно мы подсознательно отличаем эти звуки, а сознательно нам кажутся одинаковыми.  У нас эта разница сознательно известна только тем, кто прошёл курсы по лингвистике.

----------


## Wowik

Звуки различаются, но не противопоставляются. 
В слове КАРАГАНДА все А произносятся по-разному. Ну, по крайней мере, в нем три варианта А уж точно.

----------


## Ramil

> *doninphxaz:*
> [quote:3fmzqnz4]*Michael_SF:*Ну я долго изучал русский язык один (без учителя)

 Во, Michael, для самоучки ты славно пишешь по-русски.  Есть чем хвастаться.[/quote:3fmzqnz4] 
Я не знаю, насколько хорошо ты говоришь, но твой письменный русский тоже очень и очень хорош.

----------


## Оля

> Я американец, и моя русская учительница (из Москвы) сказала мне, что я часто произношу букву "И" как "Ы" (дети - деты и тд), и, конечно, очень плохо произношу мягкий знак. Я недавно узнал, что есть разница между произношением слова "говорить" и произношением слова "говорит" (то есть, конец слова). Я часто говорю "если" как "езли". Почему - не знаю. 
> Если я усиленно думаю, когда я говорю, то могу произносить почти правильно, но если я просто говорю по-русски, не думая о произношении, то, видимо, произношу плохо. Ну, что. Всегда интереснее, когда я не думаю, перед тем, как _ говорю.  
> Однажды_ во время ужина с русскими _, я сказал, что я начал изучать русский язык пЯтнадцать месяцев назад (то есть с неправильным ударением) и они услышали "пять назад". 
> Ну я долго изучал русский язык один (без учителя), и учил много слов, перед тем, как я познакомился с каким-то русским человеком. Поэтому я часто произношу русские слова плохо и с неправильным ударением. 
> Ну я не русский, но может это тебе интересно.

 Правда, у тебя очень хороший письменный русский. Даже исправлять почти нечего.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Так же как для англоговорящих 'l' в какой-нибудь паре вроде bell / leaf одинаковы.

 Yeah right. For many speakers in London and suburbs the word "bell" won't even have an L, it will have _a vowel sound like [u]_ in its place.

----------


## Michael_SF

Спасибо всем. )))

----------


## Rtyom

Книга посвящена исправлению распространенного и стойкого нарушения, которое проявляется у лиц с разными формами патологии устной и письменной речи, *а также у иностранцев, обучающихся русскому языку*. В ней содержится большой дидактический материал. Книга адресована широкому кругу специалистов. Ее могут использовать для самостоятельной работы и сами ученики, владеющие чтением на русском языке. 
Maybe someone will want to buy this.   ::

----------


## chaika

pin - /p/ с придыханием
spin - /p/ без придыхания, или с не так сильным придыханием. 
То же относительно пары ski - key. /ski/ /ki/

----------


## Оля

> или с не таким сильным придыханием.

----------


## QWERTYZ

ну во первых они говорят как синтезатор голоса
ровные резиновые интонации, без подъемов и спадов 
как замечено - все эти полье(поле) итд
"ие" вместо е
"менья завут"  
полный караул с кучей согласных 
город крестовоздвижЕнск это смерть на взлёте
железнодорожный - тут их закапывают 
буква "р" ихняя тяжело лечится

----------


## Matroskin Kot

А во вторых?

----------


## QWERTYZ

а во-вторых, количество американцев серьёзно изучающих русский язык и при этом доехавших до России, похоже настолько мало, что 
не прилагая специальных усилий их практически невозможно встретить
так что пофиг какой там у них акцент  http://youtube.com/watch?v=JgMXTPD7pqY& ... ed&search=

----------


## Matroskin Kot

И правильно!  Чем меньше русскоговорящих американцев, тем больше я от обычного отличаюсь -- ха ха! 
Ну, жалко что у меня на рабочем компе нет звука -- я бы очень хотел прослушать приведенный ролик.  Без голосов почему-то не смешно получилось.   ::   
А есть скачаемая версия?

----------


## QWERTYZ

сюда линк загнать и скачать http://video.qooqle.jp/dl/

----------


## Indra

> сюда линк загнать и скачать http://video.qooqle.jp/dl/

 еще http://keepvid.com/ хорошо работает

----------

